# Spiel patchen/Spielstand



## Chris00 (20. November 2011)

Kurze Frage: Ich hatte längere Zeit ein Spiel nicht gespielt und den jeweiligen Spielstand aufn Usb Stick gespeichert.Jetzt hab ich Steam und das Spiel wieder installiert(läuft nur mit Steam).Steam hat sofort das Spiel geupdatet auf die neueste Version.Hab dann erst *danach* das Save eingefügt, also nach dem patchen.Der Spielstand selber war noch auf auf eine ältere Patch Version.Sind die Änderungen dann trotzdem drin oder hätt ich erst das Save in den Ordner tun müssen, was kaum möglich war^^?

Grüße


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. November 2011)

Wäre sicher hilfreich zu wissen um welches Spiel es sich handelt ...


----------



## Chris00 (20. November 2011)

Football Manager 2012


----------



## Chris00 (20. November 2011)

Die Frage ist im Prinzip nur: Muss beim Patchen das savegame im Ordner sein oder ist es egal, ob ich das danach einfüge?


----------

